# H: Eldar Army for Sale W: Paypal



## dandaemon (Dec 19, 2011)

I have the following eldar army I would like to sell asap:

1 Eldar Codex(current edition)
20 Dire Avengers(10unassembled(off sprue), rest assembled)
17 Warp Spiders(metal, assembled, basecoated white, 1 exarch 
w/powerblades, 1 exarch converted w/rifle)
2 Farseers(metal, 1 w/witchblade, 1 w/staff, assembled, 1 basecoated 
white)
3 Warlocks(metal, 2 w/witchblade, 1 w/spear, assembled)
20 Guardians(assembled, 1 bright lance, 1 scatter laser)
6 Striking Scorpions(metal, assembled, basecoated white, exarch w/claw)
3 War Walkers(assembled)
2 Wave Serpents(1 assembled, 1 on sprue)
5 Guardian Jetbikes(assembled, basecoated white, no flying bases)
6 Dark Reapers(metal, assembled, exarch w/reaper launcher, have extra 
bits)
Karandras(metal, assembled, basecoated white)
1 Vyper Jetbike(assembled w/brightlance)
Extra bits for pretty much everything.

I am looking for $350 for everything as a lot; once the payment is received I will ship it out. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## Ilihaywe (Mar 28, 2011)

You sir, have been Pm'd.


----------

